# At last I can finally tell you all!



## hypnorm

:happydance:Well guess who got a :bfp: at the end of May !!! me!!!:cloud9::happydance:
Can't add myself to the May list as it has now been closed...:cry:

Been wanting to tell you all since i found out but OH wanted it kept quite for as long as we could manage.. not long :rofl:

I had a nasty migraine at the end of May and OH said 'oh you'd better get a test and pee on it' and i mumbled something about it being a waste of time and money! so in the evening after buying a tesco test i said 'shall i' hubby said yeh. i was trying to bath Ewan at this point! so i peed and though it will be neg as usual and i watched the line go across and stop... and another line start to appear.. i thought to my self na it will move over to a neg in a mo... but no the lines got darker! so shouted down stairs... 'UMM.....tom?' he pokes his head round... 'your pregnant arent you'...'uh yeah!' 
Very shocked! as we had just decided the week before to stop ttc and just have Ewan!! So obviously the meds for the prolactinoma have helped, and that it what was causing the problems!
We found out at about 4 weeks and i am now 7....
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/doctordeesmrs/Blinkies/congratsmonkey.gif


----------



## bird24

Congrats!!!!! you must be soooo pleased!!!!! have a healthy 8/9 months xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations! xXx


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhh lovely news congrats!!


----------



## maz

congratulations - i am thrilled for you both.

xx


----------



## Serene123

Oh wow! Congratulations. :happydance:


----------



## ~KACI~

congratulations xx


----------



## trickysgurl

Thats perfect.. U decide to stop ttc and there it is.. Thats kinda like u always find things once u stop looking! Congrats luv!! I wish u all the luck and happiness in the world!!


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulations x


----------



## Ema

Congrats wishing you a happy healthy nine months XXX


----------



## tink

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/118/118976byad69yf2k.gif


----------



## tansey

That's great - big congrats! xx


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats!! I had a sneaky suspicion a while back mrs!!


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations on your :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## wishing4ababy

congrats hun. :hugs:


----------



## Newbie77

Congratulations :happydance: - I remember reading your post a while back saying you were stoping ttc, what difference a few weeks can make!!! How exciting for you all. Here's hoping you have a wondefully healthy pregnancy. xxx.


----------



## carries

Yay congrats!


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats huni!!!!!! I was soo happy when I read this u really deserve it have happy healthy pregnancy!!!

xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Fab tastic news - well done lovely

:hug:


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby

Yay Yay Yay Yay!!! :hugs: Congrats!!!


----------



## lynz

congrats on your:bfp:


----------



## Mango

OMG Congrats Hypnorm!!!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lois

Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## fein&waiting

awwe, that is such wonderful news, congrats!!


----------



## porkpie1981

oooo congrats on ur :bfp::happydance:


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!

Sorry about the May list being closed, it's actually already gone out in the newsletter. I can add you to June's list if you like? Not the same I know but if you want me to add you drop me a PM :)


----------



## dizzy65

congrats !!! i hope u have a wonderful 9 months or less?!? :D


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/congrat2.gif

Thats amazing news! - HUGE congratulations!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Congrats.........Yey, so happy for you!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Barneyboo

Congrats!:bfp::bfp:


----------



## Amanda

Ohhhhh Mmyyyyyyy Ggooooooddddd!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Best news I've heard in weeks Selena!!!!!!!!!!

So so pleased for both of you - you really deserve it with all you've been through in the past year.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hypnorm

Thanks Amanda! and every one else! Hopefully you wont be far behind me!
Was a bit of a shock as i didnt feel pregnant at all, appart from the increase in migraines! shoulda known really! i thought to my self it would be typical to get pregnant now we had decided to just have Ewan!! I'd got used to the idea too :dohh: was tempted to do another test just incase it was wrong but i havent!! OH said a pos is a pos!.... didnt throw the test away for ages either..:rofl: kept checking it to make sure i hadnt read it wrong!


----------



## Suz

:wohoo: 

Congrats!!!

:hug:


----------



## KX

Congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## maddiwatts19

Congratulations hun! :D:D:D

xx


----------



## JASMAK

Congrats! I like the details too, almost like we were there!


----------



## Brockie

congratulations darling!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mamafy

Congratulations & Well done ! :wohoo:


----------



## Sinead

Fantastic news (my hands are actually shaking as I type this!!!) I am so chuffed for you, 
hope you have a wonderful pregnancy. 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mynxie

congratulations x


----------



## bambikate

congrats !!!!!!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Hypnorm!

That is fantastic news. You must be so excited.

xxx


----------



## Samo

congratulations! happy for you :) BFP came at a good time! Ewan will be a big brother :happydance:


----------



## Farie

Oh honey that's fab, congratulations!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations hun :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Belle

:wohoo:
congratulations! xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations


----------



## stephlw25

Congratulations hun, thats wonderful news :)


----------



## ablaze

bout time u told us ;) xxxxx


----------



## Caroline

OMG, I am sooooo happy for you.

Only just seen this.

Congratulations, hun, wishing you an easy pg.

Caroline.


----------



## leedsforever

congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## kaygeebee

Congratulations!!! )


----------



## Stacey24

Congratulations Thats great news


----------



## Iwantone!!!

thats great new hunno congrates xxx


----------



## Capuru

Congrats!!!


----------



## hypnorm

Thanks all. Morning sickness has kicked in today.. ugh


----------



## Tezzy

oh my gosh i JUST saw this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

huge huge HUGE congrats xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congrats xxx


----------



## Helen_26

WooHoo congratulations hun


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x


----------

